# ,



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

so your saying your dream world can be considered a reality just as waking life is?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Of course it is. More to the point your dreaming energy can be "unleashed" so you can use it consciously while you are awake 

I find it ironic that people who doubt spirituality tell us to "wake up" and "get real" but then when we actually experience spirituality of some description we tell everyone else to wake up from their slumber. Reality is whatever you make it


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> They say its all just the "brain" but how they create their waking experience is the same as how they create their dreams whether its the "brain" or not.
> Yet they say one is just myth and the other is real ...................HOW OBSURD.


The brain is a complicated organ , probably the most complex in the body, its not fully understood how it works yet.

There is a difference between dreams and waking reality though and that is

Consensus

We can all be relatively certain that we are all experiencing the same reality therefore it is objective

Within a dreamworld ergo within your mind/brain (the two cannot exist without the other to the best of our knowledge) reality is subjective and is not Consensual, I.E you don't have people going to sleep on one world and waking up in another (such a world would be chaos)

I used to think about this subject a lot, and indeed used to be very pie in the sky with ideas such as life is just a dream and so forth. But really it isn't like a dream. Were probably not going to wake up one day and be able to fly and breaks the laws of physics and such. The world is based on laws, dreams are not, that?s what makes them so wonderful, but I think it is sensible to deduce that they are both separate phenomena.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Omg and u people complain about DPDR? OMG ur crazy...

DREAMS = SUBCONSCIOUSMIND MAKING UP STORIES.

Do this experiment: go to sleep with a TV on high volume and when you wakeup, see if SOMETHING of what was on TV / alarm clock / anything in the EXTERNAL OBJECTIVE ONLY REALITY somehow came into your dream, it's guaranteed, happens to me all the time.
It's a evolutionary trait so that ur brain don't WAKEUP and don't get rest of EVERY Small sound surrounding it.

Trust me, DREAMS = DREAMS. Images, words, sounds, feelings ur brain makes.
Seriously... Its no more real than u closing ur eyes visualizing. ITS EXACTLY THAT INFACT.

If you dream that u murder ur whole family u should go around believing ur now a murder? seriously kindergarden kids, when you hit middleschool you'll outgrow this.

If u are above 16, this is downright outrageous you spilling this shit on a forum with people needing help with these thoughts.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

My waking reality is more important than my dream reality at the moment but I have been told that if you can find yourself and start to control yourself in your dreams then a whole new world of possibility opens up to you which is just as important and relevant as your waking reality, so this is what I am working at the moment but I am having trouble achieving this, but I hope to do this soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Jeeeez grow up kids... and the ironic part is that I'm probably the youngest here....


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Copeful said:


> Jeeeez grow up kids... and the ironic part is that I'm probably the youngest here....


I call growing up when you start to respect your own emotional reality and forget about trying to fit in with some sort of general concensus of what life is or should be. A basic element of this is respecting other people, so you have got a way to go before you grow up Copeful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

growing up does also imply LOSING FANTASIES, FACIGN REALITY; RESPONSBILITY.
if you are god spirit u create everyone in ur "REALITY" u can kill em, u own em... hmmm shit, someone put this lunatics in a looneybin for while, thy need it..


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

.


----------

